# Pasta/sauce you like?



## luvs (Sep 10, 2008)

i luv linguine with redclam sauce. i devour linguine & clams.
that's dinner tonite. 

what combos 'er on your platter...


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll eat anything with alfredo or pesto on it. 
 
heck who needs noodles, just gimme a bowl of sauce!!!


----------



## marigeorge (Sep 10, 2008)

My favorite is a nice hearty Bolognese.


----------



## luvs (Sep 10, 2008)

olll, & putanessca!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 10, 2008)

I like all kinds of pasta. My current favorite is Pasta Amatriciana  made with pancetta or bacon, onions, plum tomatoes, a bit of sugar and red wine and some garlic, salt and pepper . It's easy to make and very tasty. You can also use Canadian Bacon or smoked ham instead I like the bacon version.


----------



## JohnL (Sep 10, 2008)

In general I prefer the white or oil/wine based sauce.
BUT, I love summer when we get to harvest fresh tomatoes from the garden and make a nice fresh not cooked sauce,  just warmed through and poured over your pasta of choice and topped with fresh basil and grated parmesan


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 10, 2008)

> Pasta Amatriciana



I love that sauce!  My most favourite is anything with cream and Parmegiano Regianno, just makes me feel happy.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 12, 2008)

At work, I have a standing $5 bet, for employees AND members, to find ANY restaurant in Tulsa that makes a better Chicken Fettucini Alfredo that what I make.  Yes, I know it's bragging, but I make a darn good Fett. Alf., much better than what you'll get in ANY chain restaurant.  The only folks that have a chance of matching/beating my dish are the folks that own/operate the small, local trattorias and bistros.

That said, I will admit I'm addicted to Ragu Super Chunky Mushroom Garden Style.  Yes, it's a canned product.  I don't care, I LOVE the taste.  If I make a sauce from scratch, that's the taste I can and will duplicate.

I love Pesto, especially when I have some onions, Kalamata olives, button mushrooms, julienned portobello mushroom caps, garlic, diced fresh tomatoes, and preferably some chicken and shrimp in the mix.

From what the Food and Beverage manager at work says, I make a darn good white wine / garlic / butter sauce.

I have Putanesca sauce on my "Must Make" list.  I can't remember if I've got Arrabiatta and Amatriciana sauces on there as well.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 12, 2008)

Penne with sausage and peppers, my homemeade farfalle with mushrooms and sage, or homemade spinach and cheese ravioli.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 12, 2008)

My answer to the question posed in the title is "YES!"  
The only pasta sauce I can think of that I am less than enthusiastic about is Vodka Sauce. Imho, it is too often thick and gummy. I also don't like pre-prepped Alfredo. For me, Alfredo Sauce can't possibly come in a jar.

I love pasta with sauces, and enjoy making up my own sauces with different vegetables as I go along. Most leftovers are also fair game to be turned into pasta sauce. 

My all-time faves? in no particular order (and I'm sure I will leave some out):
Tagliatelle Bolognese, Paglia e Fieno; Tortellacci with Sage and Brown Butter; Carbonara, Puttanesca; both white and red clam sauces; pesto cream sauce; my own recipe for Fresh Lime Pasta with Scallops.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2008)

We eat so much pasta that it's virtually impossible for me to claim an absolute "favorite" sauce.

I will say that the ones that seem to have the most encores are white clam sauce (never cared for red), calamari in spicy red sauce, creamy gorgonzola with arugula & cherry tomatoes, Arrabiatta & Puttanesca (both spicy reds), a nice solid turkey ragu, & my husband's favorite "yogurt Alfredo".


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 12, 2008)

I do not like a pink vodka sauce.  It's that unpleasant mix between red and white - - - I want one or the other.  My favorite sauce is a rich, thick red sauce with red wine/tomato paste, etc.  But then again my favorite is an Alfredo...and Pesto......and well...I guess I only know what I don't like - pink vodka sauce and puttanesca


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 12, 2008)

*My all time favorite pastas are the ones that contain, garlic, onions, tomatoes, capers, lemon zest, wine, mushrooms,  herbs (especially fresh basil and parsley)  cream, butter, olive oil,  seafood, shell fish, ground beef or veal, chicken,  artichokes, spinach,  red peppers, red pepper flakes, asparagus,  sun dried tomatoes.  If I left anything out, just add it to the list.   I don't think there is such a thing as bad pasta.  Oh, and Barilla pasta, any shape.*


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 12, 2008)

Pesto ! And then also puttanesca, alfredo, bolognaise.


----------

